# West Park Mortuary - Jan 2013



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)

*West Park Mortuary - Jan 2013 - 2nd Visit added 30/01/13*

West Park Mortuary Visit 1
January 2013
A visit with sweet_pea
[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=256189#post256189"]Visit 2[/ame]


Sorry, it just absolutely had to be done, I know so many others of you have been in here 
and even more seen the photos. But I couldn't pass up the opportunity to see such a place.

It was a completely surreal atmosphere to be in this place. Unexplainable.
Still can't decide whether I liked being in there or not, but some good photos were had 
and I had to follow in AltDayOut's footsteps and make another famous structure 




Just think for a moment, what was stored in here, and how many over the years of use?












Not sure I really want to know what these slides contained





The poor sod...

















Brraaaiinsss...





...and The Leaning Tower of Pi..eces of brains



​


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooh ooh, I put that paint brush on that pot of ink. Perfect composition aye . Strange place aint it?


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 22, 2013)

*Surprised its all still in there! Thought it would have been skipped...
I think Alts started something off with 'brainhenge'! Whats next? Statue of Li brain ty? *


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)

tank2020 said:


> Ooh ooh, I put that paint brush on that pot of ink. Perfect composition aye . Strange place aint it?



Ha, thanks! I generally photograph things as I see them (the brains being the one exception) I really like that photo of the brush on the ink - credit to you 



perjury saint said:


> *Surprised its all still in there! Thought it would have been skipped...
> I think Alts started something off with 'brainhenge'! Whats next? Statue of Li brain ty? *


I'd like to see someone try that!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 22, 2013)

No need to appologise. Great photos.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 22, 2013)

cant wait to go back on sunday now


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 22, 2013)

Cracking set , always good to see, The leaning tower is ace!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2013)

Scarey stuff,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> No need to appologise. Great photos.


Cheers! I was pleasantly surprised actually how some of them came out considering the lighting 



sweet pea said:


> cant wait to go back on sunday now


I've been looking forward to it for 2 weeks Ha!



AltDayOut said:


> Cracking set , always good to see, The leaning tower is ace!!!!


So glad you approve! Thanks for the kind words



UrbanX said:


> Great report!





flyboys90 said:


> Scarey stuff,great photos thanks for sharing.



Thanks to both of ya, it really has been one of the most 'unique' explores yet.
Should have taken my microscope with me to have a nosey at these:


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

*Visit 2*

West Park Mortuary Visit 2
January 2013
A visit with sweet_pea, his missus (romantic date), explorer101, Paul & Craig

So sweet_pea and I were due for a revisit anyway to try and get some different shots, I must say I was quite 
disappointed with the photos I managed to get this time around though I did have a great time looking at the 
paperwork I didn't see last time.
We took along a small army with us to protect ourselves from any Zombies hunting down the Braaaiinssss.



Not sure about you guys, but I thought this was kind of disturbing 





Anyone know what sort of printing this is?










Yolk sac?





A study of a family of seven





Definitely a Doctor's handwriting















Sorry for the blurry photo, but it's the only one I have of the Gallstones.





Our friend, someone's moved him again!





It seems a lot of the slides have gone walkies since our last visit earlier this month





You didn't expect me to visit and not get more photos of the brains did you?





Most slides were dated, earliest I saw was 1951





Did someone get a Dymo for Christmas? 





We realised after our first visit that we really did need to return with a penguin...




















​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm liking the notes, and record player. Maybe it was to add creepy background music while they worked... 

I'm gutted/pissed (but not surprised) to see more theft from here - that bank of slides was totally full at one point wasnt it? 

:icon_evil


----------



## shatners (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work mate... the paperwork makes for an interesting read


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 30, 2013)

my penguin hat looks creepy  hahahaha nice pics, wish we could've got into that other room oh well twas good fun... still need to sort out my pictures


----------



## MrDan (Jan 30, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm liking the notes, and record player. Maybe it was to add creepy background music while they worked...
> 
> I'm gutted/pissed (but not surprised) to see more theft from here - that bank of slides was totally full at one point wasnt it?
> 
> :icon_evil




I don't think there was a completely empty bank of slides the first time I went but I didn't photograph this one before. But there was definitely a whole case missing also. As well as fewer 'brain blocks' unless I'm imagining it. 





When we rolled up there was a large rubbish container outside the mortuary, at first we thought it may have been cleared out but it hadn't been yet.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 1, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm liking the notes, and record player. Maybe it was to add creepy background music while they worked...
> 
> I'm gutted/pissed (but not surprised) to see more theft from here - that bank of slides was totally full at one point wasnt it?
> 
> :icon_evil



Just seen a post from Darbians that apparently it was a blade sharpener?
I thought it was a record player, but then again, I was looking through a hole in a wall several feet away lol


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 2, 2013)

This place really excites me, must get here too!
Some great pics and great treats to be seen.
Thanks...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 2, 2013)

Its an interesting explore

But ive meet sum explorers who thinks it ok to take stuff...but theres not much left to photo now so don't be greedy folks share the lurve and leave bits behind for others....and as for saying "I only took one thing" ...just imagine if everyone took one thing....thats wot a teacher told me wen i nicked stuff outa the tuck shop wen i was about 7! Bout the only thing a teacher said that makes sense today


----------



## darbians (Feb 2, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Just seen a post from Darbians that apparently it was a blade sharpener?
> I thought it was a record player, but then again, I was looking through a hole in a wall several feet away lol



I will post a report sometime. I got a few close ups of some of the strange gadgets in that room.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 23, 2013)

Brains!!!!


----------

